# Anyone deal with snowplowstuff.com???



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello all. Has anyone here dealt with snowplowstuff.com? I wanted to get some feedback about peoples expirences with them. Thanks Chris.


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I ordered a sb200 snowbear plow from snowplowstuff.com several weeks ago and it is scheduled to arrive tomorow. I started this thread to see if anyones expirence was the same as mine. I placed my order with these guys because their website says something like 3-4 days to process order and 5-6 for shipping. I place the order over the internet and follow it up with a phone call 2-3 days later to verify they recieved it because I did not get an email order confirmation. I was told it would ship out in a few days. after a week or so I called and spoke to the lady there she said the plow would ship from snowbear on the 15th of january. I ordered it back in december. I am in no huge hurry and I know this time of year suppliers may be backed up, no problem. I was just trying to plan ahead so I would be there when it arrived. I called back on the 14th to try to get an estimated shipping time and see if it was on schedule. I was told it already shipped out that day and they would call me back with a tracking number. Next day no phone call so, I call back and speak to the lady again and she says it just shipped out today but she does not have a tracking number yet. I ask her to call me when she gets it.
I have the distinct feeling she was lying to me, not mistaken, lying. I decide to call snowbear and verify if it has been shipped. Big suprise there was no order placed for my plow! They are not backordered, there was no reason for a several week delay. I call the lady back and tell her I spoke to snowbear and they have no record of an order for me. She calls me back and tells me it is shipping out that day and gives me a tracking number. I called the shipping company today and scheduled the delivery time tomorow.
I was in no huge rush for it and would have waited as long as it takes to get it. I am just irritated about being lied too. I could see a mixup on the first call but not 3 times. I feel that is no way to do buisness. I just wanted to let everyone know of my dealings with them so you may considder other retailers if you are in the market for one. Chris.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

what is there reason for not ordering the plow...are they trying to see if you would never call back?... and steal your money.... bad way to do business..


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the plow arrived today. It has been a difficult process all around. I confirmed the delivery yesterday for 11am too 5pm today. I go into work around 7am and run out of work around 10am. Normaly I would call it a day and go have some fun as I normaly don't have slow days. Anyway, I cant leave because it is plow daypurplebou. I decide to call the freight company to make sure it made the delivery truck and is on it's way as I don't want to wait around untill 5pm if it won't be making it there for some reason. The lady said yes it is on the way, I thank her and let her know why I was calling to verify. I sit around untill 4:30pm and still no plow. I know the window for delivery was untill 5pm but I am getting that feeling again. I call the freight company back to make sure it is still coming and the lady radios the driver and gets back too me and says it will be there in around an hour or so. The driver shows up around 5:30 and I help him unload it. He was cussing the dispatcher every way to sunday. Apparently the plow never made it on the truck in the morning and they made him go back across town to get it and bring it to the shop.
I have dealt with several freight carriers over the years and with the exception of old dominion I have had poor service from all of them. I really wouldent have cared if the plow came in today or tomorrow if they would have just called me and let me know. Oh well, it is here now and I am ready to get it mounted and move some snow.
So in summary, I recieved the same service I have come to accept as industry standard for freight companys. I have no quarrel with them. I orederd the snowbear from snowplowstuff.com which is part of new vision truck accessories. I was lied too on multiple occasions about the order being shipped when in fact the order had not even been placed with snowbear. It wasen't untill I called snowbear direct and verified that no order had been placed weeks after paying that it was infact finally ordered and on it's way. Had this just of been a delayed order I never would of posted here but, It reall burns my ass that I was lied too on multiple occasions. That is no way to run a buisness. I will make sure to let everyone who ever asks me about my plow know about my problems. My real motivation in posting here is not to bore you with my orders delays but, too let any prospective buyers who stumble onto this forum as I did when I was doing research on plows. Thanks for reading Chris.


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I got the plow all mounted today. It went fairly smooth and only took a few hours to get everything done. I am an auto mechanic so I was using a lift and air tools for most of the assembly. I just got to work on it a few minutes here and there throughout the day between customers cars. The instructions were easy to follow and all the frame mounting brackets fit easily. The only snags I ran into were putting in one of the three pins that attach the blade to the frame. Slight preloading of the frame with a prybar was needed. And, Mounting the winch and frame jack arm bracket. The instructions show a slightly diffirent design frame flange ends. The bolts that attach the winch to the frame protrude thru the back of the frame. That is where the frame jack bracket is meant to go. I called snowbear and they sent me emails of the latest instruction manual (same one I got with the plow). I will call the help line tomorow to see if there is a new style winch bracket I did not get.
A pleasent suprise was they have done away with the large switch for the plow winch. It is now a small rocker switch aprox 1inch by 1.5inch that is attached to an underhood relay box (with it's own on/off switch built in) by a 3 prong round trailor type plug. The battery in my truck is on the pasenger side and that left me enough slack to feed the switch into the cab thru the drivers window with about 12 inches inside the cab. I will run the wires thru the firewall when I get a chance which will allow me to hold the switch in my hand while driving if I wanted to.
I gave it a testdrive today on snow/ice from a week ago. It performed better than expected on such old icy snow. I was able to scrape my driveway fairly clean everywhere the snow haddent been driven on. Where I park my truck daily has around 2-3 inches of solid ice. It could not move the ice there. Now I just need some fresh snow to put it to work on.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

i had a Pro-Shovel(made by Snowbear) it worked quite well.....

Congrats....and have fun!!!


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

The forcast is calling for snow next weekend. For once I am actually looking forward to the snow. LOL. I just ordered some lights from northern today. I will fab the mounting brackets when they arrive. Chris.


----------

